# Blood Angels Tactics Anybody?



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Anybody have any secret tacits theyd like to share and what not? The biggest question i have is, how do i get my damn furioso drednaught into battle before it gets blown up, besides hiding it behind cover? any ideas/thoughts/suggestions/tips and what have you


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Drop Pod.
Furioso without Drop Pod = Crater.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Drop Pod.
> Furioso without Drop Pod = Crater.


Agreed. Furiosos foot slogging across the board doesn't bode well. :S


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Dreadnoughts get real expensive real fast, drop pod, Ven status, xtra armor, heavy flamer, your looking at a pricey unit that doesn't give you a DC member. I used to run Drop Podding Dreads, however they are just too inconsistent, if they survive and charge then its great. However a high profile target like that behind enemy lines usually gets alot of anti tank attention. 

I prefer running 6-8 man Vet Assault Squads w/Thunder Hammer and two Meltas, they're just more versatile and you get a DC member. DC and VAS are like Ketchup and Mustard they just go well together:biggrin:. But its really personal preference and using the models you own. Hope this helps.

Good Luck...


----------



## Al Capeone (Feb 9, 2008)

try to save money


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

BL makes a good point. Our dreads do get pricey fast. I've got a lot of custom dreads but, sad to say, I haven't made much use of them since the new dex.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

sweet ill keep that in mind. i do love my vet assault squads though for sure. my vet assault squad just killed off an entire squad of vespid in a turn.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

About the only use I see for the dreddy now is to keep it cowering behind cover in your own lines ... and use soley for counter-assault. 

A waste of points and fluff IMHO, but at least it may survive.

The VAS get my vote for the best use.


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

why not upgrade the furioso to a DC furioso, in a drop pod and he rocks i know its 175pts but i think its worth it


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The question is, how useful is he? I know from experience that pidding dreadnoughts tend to become top priority once they land. At best you're going to get to take out one thing before getting blown to bits. The more he costs the harder it'll be for the dread to make up for his inevitable points loss when he gets shot to hell.

Podding dreads are useful, but you have to use them wisely.


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

But if your shooting at my dread your not shooting at my DC and my assalt squads 
I know he might not turn up till turn 6 but its in the back of your mind '' there is a death company dread coming''


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This is very true. You can't put a points value on distraction and psychology


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

If people hate the venerable Dreddy that much, give him extra armour and have a techmarine with a few servitors standing nearby and watch the enemy waste most of their firepower on him while ignoring your marines who, being blood angels, are a damn sight more worrying that most basic troops.

Then send in the death company.

Instant win.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

persoanlly i like dropping the furioso along with my terminators. splits the fire up and i can take out most big enemy units before either of them get decimated


----------



## Archangel41 (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with bl dread get price fast, DC and Vet assault squads do better. But if you insist on keeping the dread then drop pod is a must it will save time compared to foot sloggin. If ya can spare the points the dread is a good distraction while DC and assault squads advance though.:biggrin:


----------

